# Asus DSL-N66U als Router+Modem empfehlenswert? Guter Ersatz für o2 Box?



## m4soN (31. März 2014)

*Asus DSL-N66U als Router+Modem empfehlenswert? Guter Ersatz für o2 Box?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mit den Möglichkeiten meiner von o2 gelieferten Homebox sehr unzufrieden und bin bereit mir einen "besseren" Router inklusive Modem zu leisten.

Hier bin ich jetzt sehr oft über die Marke Asus gestolpert und über das im Titel genannte Model gestolpert. Als Anschluss habe ich einen VDSL mit bis zu 50Mbit, die Wahrheit liegt leider derzeit eher bei 25Mbit.

Dennoch würde ich gerne von euch wissen, ob dieses Modell das überhaupt kann und ob es Preis/Leistung eine Alternative gibt die ihr empfehlen könnt?

Wichtig sind mir GBit Lan Ports, Wlan auf 2,4 und 5 GHz und eine gute Wlan Sendeleistung.


----------



## Quake2008 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Asus DSL-N66U als Router+Modem empfehlenswert? Guter Ersatz für o2 Box?*

Ja die O2 Router sind einfach der letzte Schrott. Der Asus Router hat eine sehr gute Reichweite und von den Einstellungen macht er auch eine gute Figur. 

Wenn die DSL von O² hast mit Voice over IP, dann wirst du in der Regel nur das Internet konfigurieren können.


----------



## m4soN (31. März 2014)

*AW: Asus DSL-N66U als Router+Modem empfehlenswert? Guter Ersatz für o2 Box?*

Ja ich habe Voice over IP, was bedeutet dass jetzt konkret für mich? Dass ich keine Voice over IP Funktion mehr habe und mein Telefon nur bei dem o2 Router geht? Oder redest du jetzt nur von speziellen "Einstellungsmöglichkeiten" die mir der o2 Router bietet wie zb Telefonliste mit Anruf-Zeiten?


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Asus DSL-N66U als Router+Modem empfehlenswert? Guter Ersatz für o2 Box?*

Voice-over-IP geht nur mit der o2-Box.
Wenn Du Glück hast kannst Du mit Tools aus dem Netz Deine VoIP-Zugangsdaten aus der Box auslesen und die Daten z.B. in eine Fritzbox eingeben.

PS.: Nutze selber eine Alice-Box. OK, es gibt sicher bessere Router, bin mit dem Teil aber eigentlich zufrieden. Läuft stabil, und rudimentäre Telefonanlagenfunktionen (die für meine Zwecke reichen) gibt es auch.
An der WLAN-Leistung habe ich auch nichts auszusetzen.

Edit: OK, fehlendes Gigabit-LAN hat mich gestört. Problem mit einem 15 EUR-Switch von TP-Link gelöst...


----------



## m4soN (31. März 2014)

*AW: Asus DSL-N66U als Router+Modem empfehlenswert? Guter Ersatz für o2 Box?*

Also ich habe eine Mail von o2 in denen mein Benutzername und Passwort steht. Damit dürfte ich genau das haben wovon du redest Trefoil80, richtig?


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Asus DSL-N66U als Router+Modem empfehlenswert? Guter Ersatz für o2 Box?*

Nee, Du hast die Daten für den Internetzugang.
VoIP-Daten gibt o2 nicht raus!

Edit: Das Asus-Teil kann gar kein VoIP! Kannste dann bestenfalls hinter die o2-Box klemmen...


----------



## m4soN (31. März 2014)

*AW: Asus DSL-N66U als Router+Modem empfehlenswert? Guter Ersatz für o2 Box?*

Das bringt mir dann ja überhaupt nichts 

Was gibt es denn dann überhaupt für alternativen? Wahrscheinlich Fritzbox oder? Wenn ja welche dort?


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Asus DSL-N66U als Router+Modem empfehlenswert? Guter Ersatz für o2 Box?*

Fritzbox 7390 oder 7490.
Sind aber teuer, der Support ist oft schlecht und die Dinger gehen gern bei Stromschwankungen kaputt. Geht außerdem nur, wenn Du die VoIP-Daten erfolgreich auslesen konntest.

Würde ggfs. den hier
http://geizhals.de/tp-link-archer-c7-a923544.html
hinter die o2-Box klemmen.

Da aber Gröbenzell keine Großstadt ist würde ich davon ausgehen, dass es nicht übermässig viele WLAN-Netze auf engstem Raum gibt.
Finde doch mal mit dem Tool InSSIDer heraus, wer alles bei Dir in der Umgebung auf dem gleichen Kanal funkt.
Ggfs. in der o2-Box einen anderen, nicht bevölkerten Kanal verwenden...so sparst Du Dir ggfs. den teuren Umstieg auf 5Ghz-WLAN.
Und das Problem von nicht vorhandenem Gigabit-LAN kannst Du ja so lösen wie ich...kostengünstig.


----------



## Speed4Fun (31. März 2014)

*AW: Asus DSL-N66U als Router+Modem empfehlenswert? Guter Ersatz für o2 Box?*

Wenn das Geld etwas lockerer sitzt, dann lieber einen Netgear R7000 Nighthawk hinter das DSL-Modem klemmen:

Netgear Nighthawk R7000 (R7000-100PES) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Eine bessere Perfomance (WAN & WLAN) bekommt man nicht für sein Geld.


----------



## m4soN (31. März 2014)

*AW: Asus DSL-N66U als Router+Modem empfehlenswert? Guter Ersatz für o2 Box?*

Ok, nach einem ganzen Vormittag mit Recherche bin ich jetzt an dem Punkt das ich mir gerade über o2 eine FritzBox 7490 geordert habe. Dafür zahle ich 60 Euro, es ist ein Leihgerät, aber ich habe in meiner Siedlung sowieso kaum alternativen die mir VDSL 50 bieten wo ich besser bzw. billiger wegkomme. Deshalb habe ich mich für diese Option entschieden, auch wenn es nur ein Leihgerät ist.

Ansonsten ist es laut Pressemeldung eine Fritzbox auf der die originale Firmware läuft und somit nur meine o2 Daten eingelesen sind, den Rest kann ich völlig frei bedienen und das ist ein großes Plus.

Beachtet man dass diese Fritzbox neu mich eigentlich 200 Euro kosten würde, so finde ich die 60 Euro nicht sehr dramatisch, vor allem da ich bei einem möglichen Umzug oder einer Änderung von der Hausverwaltung sowieso sofort wieder auf Kabel-DSL von Kabeldeutschland wechsle.

Zusätzlich habe ich 14 Tage Rückgaberecht und kann erstmal ausreichend ausprobieren.

Ich denke das ist tatsächlich die Best-Case Lösung. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Asus DSL-N66U als Router+Modem empfehlenswert? Guter Ersatz für o2 Box?*

Gut, dass es ein Leihgerät ist.
Wenn es durch Stromschwankungen kaputt geht, bekommst Du ein neues...


----------



## m4soN (31. März 2014)

*AW: Asus DSL-N66U als Router+Modem empfehlenswert? Guter Ersatz für o2 Box?*

Siehst du, aus der Sicht hab ich es noch gar nicht betrachtet  Hat also doch auch was gutes 

Aber ansonsten ist es doch ne brauchbare Alternative oder? (sofern er funktioniert )


----------



## m4soN (8. April 2014)

*AW: Asus DSL-N66U als Router+Modem empfehlenswert? Guter Ersatz für o2 Box?*

So noch ein Update mit der Bitte um Input.

Ich habe mich jetzt entschieden ein 15m Flachbandkabel durchs Treppenhaus runter hinter den TV zu legen um dort dann entweder meinen alten W-Lan Router oder einen Gigabit Switch damit zu bespeisen. Der alte Router hat leider nur ein 100Mbit Netzwerk und da ich morgen eine Fritzbox 7490 von o2 bekomme, würde es doch gerade für die NAS Übertragung via LAN-Kabel an meinen Raspberry mehr Sinn machen den Switch zu nehmen, oder?

Zusatzfrage, der Router wäre doch die beste Methode um das W-Lan Signal dann im restlichen Haus zu verteilen, weil er wahrscheinlich nicht wie ein Repeater arbeitet, richtig? Wenn ja, kann ich den dann nicht einfach noch hinter den Switch hängen und somit das Internetsignal wieder übers W-Lan zu verteilen?


Also Wunschvorstellung sofern machbar wäre

Internet -> Fritzbox 7490 -> 15m RJ45 -> Gigabit Switch -> alter W-Lan Router -> W-Lan im restlichen Haus (statt früher Repeater)


----------

